# Buttlöffel/ Montage



## SFVNOR (16. August 2014)

Moin Moin,

 Da ich nun unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört habe bin ich so frei und stelle hier mal meine Fragen.
 - Welche Seite des Buttlöffels gehört denn nun zur Hauptschnur ? Die einen sagen die Große, die anderen die Kleine
 - Kurzes Vorfach (max. 25 cm) oder langes Vorfach (min 50 cm)
 - Viele Lockperlen oder Spinnerblatt oder nichts ?

 Danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Habs mal ins Bootsangeln verschoben, hier sind einige mit den Teilen unterwegs..


----------



## Kielerfreund (16. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Guten Morgen Stefan,

wie so oft wirst Du bestimmt auch hier noch bemerken, 10 Angler - 20 Meinungen. 
Immer nach dem Motto wer fängt hat recht. 

Ja, und so handhabe ich es auch. 
Weil ich so, große Seite zur Rute, kleine Seite zum Köder, Erfolg habe montiere ich all meine Buttlöfffel so. Egal ob vom Boot oder von Land aus.

Das Vorfach halte ich bewußt kurz, eher noch weniger als 25 cm. 2 oder drei kleine Perlmutkugeln und gut. 
Köder: Wattis oder Seeringler und davon gerne eine gaaaanz große Portion. Also lieber 2 Würmer als sparsam denken.

Ein Trip an die Ostsee kostet so viel Geld, da kommt es auf ein paar Ködercent auch nicht darauf an. :m

Liebe Grüße aus Kiel.#h


----------



## Sebastian83 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Schließe mich da dem Vorredner an.

Bei den Würmern erst den Watti dann einen Halben oder kleinen Ringler als Stopper#6 hält am besten


----------



## magnus12 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Wichtig ist knackig frisches Ködermaterial das gut am Haken hält. Im Zweifel lieber selber plümpern oder Seeringler nehmen. Und die Bezugsquelle des Löffels, denn es kann einen erheblichen Unterschied machen ob die Dinger aus Blei gegossen sind und nur über den Grund schleifen oder aus leichterem Stahl (früher Messing :l) und wirklich vom Grund abheben und spielen.   

Bei guten Bedingungen ist es wurscht, da fängt auch eine Bleiolive, aber wenn es eng wird, klares Wasser, keine Stömung, passive Fische etc. trennt sich bei den aktiven Methoden ganz schnell die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## SFVNOR (18. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Moin Moin,

 Danke für die Info's. Ich werde also einfach mal probieren wie es am besten geht oder was fängiger ist.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (18. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Hallo Stefan,

möchte meinen Senf bezüglich der Haken dazugeben.

Ich nehme Kreishaken (Circle-Hooks). Die kleineren Platten, die Nemos und Deine Nerven werden es Dir danken, wenn Du sie ohne blutige OPs wieder zurücksetzen kannst:m.

Beim Biss darfst aber nicht anschlagen, sondern nur zart beiziehen....den Dreh haste aber ganz fix raus.

Bei Fragen meld Dich einfach oder hau mal Kreishaken in die Suchfunktion, da ist schon allerlei geschrieben worden.

Ich möchte die Teile nicht mehr missen, auch nicht beim Brandungsfischen.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg 

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Hallo Heilbuttschreck,
sag mal, welche Größe von Kreishaken benutzt du denn?
Und ziehst Du den Köder ganz normal auf?
Ich benutze die großen Brüder schon seit Jahren in Norwegen beim Naturköderangeln und bin da recht überzeugt von.
Jetzt liebäugel ich da auch fürs Brandungsangeln mit, mir fehlt aber da jegliche Erfahrung in dem Bereich.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (18. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Hallo Windelwilli,

habe mal eben nachgeschaut.

Ich fische die Gamakatsu Octopus Circle.

Beim Brandungsfischen am französischen Atlantik nehme ich die Größen 2-4 für Seezugen und Doraden. Hier brauche ich die kleineren Haken, weil ich mit recht kleinen Würmern (3 cm) fische.

Für Wattwurm, Seeringelwürmer oder die Partygarnelen vom Feinkostaldi vom Boot (Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee hat sich noch nicht ergeben) nehme ich die Größen 4/0-2/0. Egal ob am Buttlöffel oder am Paternoster mit Endblei. Ich war am Anfang auch echt skeptisch, weil die Teile so riesig aussehen, aber auch handgroße Platte haben kein Problem mit diesen Größen. Zu 99% sitzen die Haken im Maulwinkel und Aussteiger hatte ich überhaupt keine mehr. Aber das wirst Du ja aus Norwegen kennen.........

Die Würmer ziehe ich alle ohne Wurmnadel mit der Hand auf. Bei den Watt- und Seeringlern nehme ich gerne ein Küchenhandtuch (natürlich ausrangiert:q), damit ich besseren Grip habe. Funktioniert tadellos.

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg.

Viele Grüße 

Steinbutt (nicht Heilbutt|bigeyes)schreck


----------



## Windelwilli (19. August 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Danke Dir, werde das auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. September 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Moin Moin,

 So, nun ist es bald soweit. Am 04.10. geht es für 2 WO nach Langeland, Boot von Spodsbjerg über Nikolaj.

 Ich habe mal ein paar Vorfächer gebunden. Circle Hooks (Größe 2/ Puuh was für Oschies), 25 cm - 40 cm Vorfach mit ein paar bunten Perlen. Ich werde den Buttlöffel mal so oder so versuchen anzubieten.
 Nun fehlt einfach nur noch gutes Angelwetter (nicht viel Wind und nicht aus Osten) und dass sich ein paar Platte überreden lassen.
 Ich melde mich dann mal ob es funktioniert.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Manohman, sind das Auswüchse vom Internet.

Circles, kannst überall nachsehen, ich bin Oberfan von den Dingern. Aber nicht, wenn du einen Wattwurm oder einen anderen Naturköder drüber ziehen willst. Also nicht für Plattfisch.

Wenn du alle 5 Minuten deine Montage bewegst, dann hast du gleich den Kontakt zum Fisch. Platte schlucken nur bis zum Magen weil die meisten Angler sie ewig hängen lassen und die Bisse nicht bemerken. Merkst du es gleich, dann haben auch Plattfische den Haken nur im Maulwinkel. Nimm einfach einen 0/1 Wurmhaken und alles ist bestens.

Ein Vorfach ist etwa 1m lang, die 2 Mundschnüre höchstens 25cm, bei viel Brandung die Hälfte.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Hallo Stefan,

bin heute erst von der Ostsee gekommen und somit Deine Meldung erst jetzt gesehen. Vielleicht liest Du ja noch meine Nachricht, bevor Du morgen nach Langeland düst. Versteh es bitte nicht als Kritik, sondern nur als Auflistung meiner Erfahrungen.

Ich halte Deine Vorfachlänge für die Buttlöffel für etwas zu lang. Da wirst Du die ein oder andere Vertüddelung bekommen, vor allem bei Würfen gegen den Wind. Wir fischen die mit etwa 15 cm. 

Und bezüglich der Hakengröße mach Dir keinen Kopf. Mein Kumpel hat auf einen 4/0 Kreishaken ein Monsterkliesche von 9 cm gefangen. Wir haben sie extra gemessen, so mickerig war die........hat den Haken aber vorschriftsmäßig im Maulwinkel hängen gehabt.

Richtig klasse ist die Buttlöffelfischerei mit geflochtener Schnur. Nach nun fast 10 Jahren konnte ich meinen Kumpel überzeugen, zur Geflochtenen zu wechseln. Er ist hin und weg und will nix anderes mehr fischen.

Ach ja, wir haben recht gut gefangen. Von 70 Gramm Buttlöffel bis zum 30 Gramm Blinker (und an den dann das kurze Vorfach geknüpft) hat alles gefunzt.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß, Erfolg und eine gute Zeit.

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> bin heute erst von der Ostsee gekommen und somit Deine Meldung erst jetzt gesehen. Vielleicht liest Du ja noch meine Nachricht, bevor Du morgen nach Langeland düst. Versteh es bitte nicht als Kritik, sondern nur als Auflistung meiner Erfahrungen.
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,

Danke für Info und ja, ich nehme geflochtene Schnur. Leider ist das Wetter, der Wind nicht gnädig uns lässt ein Angeln nicht zu. Ab Morgen soll es besser werden (3-4) und dann schaue ich mal. 
Dennoch für die ca. 3 Std seit dem 05.10. habe ich 5 Platte landen können die richtig Dick im Fleisch waren. 
Habe allerdings mit 100 Gr. Buttloeffel geangelt und das war noch zu wenig. Die Länge der Vorfaches hatte ich schon auf Grund der Info's auf ca, 15 Cm gekürzt. Der Biss war auf Grund der Strömung fast nicht zu merken aber Alle hatten den Circle Hook (2) im Mundwinkel.
keine OP's waren notwendig 

Gruss,
Stefan


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

.....ach du grüne Neune, 100 Gramm sind echt heftig|bigeyes

Aber hoffentlich hast Du bald weniger Wind und kannst etwas kontrollierte mit leichteren Löffeln fischen.

Weiter so und viel Erfolg.

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*



Steinbuttschreck schrieb:


> .....ach du grüne Neune, 100 Gramm sind echt heftig|bigeyes
> 
> Aber hoffentlich hast Du bald weniger Wind und kannst etwas kontrollierte mit leichteren Löffeln fischen.
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,

 So nun bin ich wieder zu Hause und ich habe tatsächlich ganze 6 Platte in knapp 2 Wochen fangen können. Löffel in allen Variationen incl. Vorfachvariationen ausprobiert aber nüscht. Das war wohl nicht mein  Herbst dieses Jahr #c aber dennoch war es mal wieder eine schöne Zeit die ich nicht missen möchte.
 Egal am 20Juni2015 geht es wieder für 2 Wochen auf die Insel und dann wird alles besser :vik: 2014 war der Juni ganz prächtig. 

 Gruß und kommt gut durch die kalte Jahreszeit,

 Stefan


----------



## sieveeik (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Wir waren letzte Woche Dienstag auf der Ostsee unterwegs und ich wollte unbedingt mal dem Tipp von Steinbuttschreck nachgehen und habe mir 4/0 Kreishaken angeschafft.
Ich habe die Haken sowohl am 80g Buttlöffel, als auch an den untersten Haken meiner Bootsmontage ausprobiert.

Mein Fazit: SUPER! Ich werde nie wieder mit normalen Butthaken auf die Platten losgehen und vollständig umrüsten. 
Die Kreishaken saßen immer im Maulwinkel und konnten leicht gelöst werden, während die herkömmlichen Butthaken in 50% der Fälle bis zum A... geschluckt wurden.
Es gab auch keinen einzigen Hänger mit den Kreishaken.

Es ist zwar etwas mehr Fummelarbeit von Nöten, die Wattis bzw. Seeringler auf den Kreishaken zu friemeln, es lohnt sich aber ungemein!

Ach ja, meine Montage hinter dem Buttlöffel ist max. 20cm lang. Als Schnur benutze ich eine 40er Mono. Vor dem Haken habe ich einige Perlen auf die Vorfachschnur aufgefädelt, ohne Spinnerblätter oder Spin and Glo etc.

@ Steinbuttschreck: Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

P.S.: Wir haben zu Zweit sehr gut gefangen. Dabei war die Hakenart egal.


----------



## lattenputzer (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

@sieveeik
Hi, finde Deinen Erfahrungsbericht super interessant. Bin daher auch am überlegen. meine Buttvorfächer umzurüsten, da da ewige rausgepuhle der tief verschluckten Haken lästig ist. Kannst Du mal ein Foto von Deinen Haken einstellen, da ich absolut keine Vorstellung vom Aussehen der Haken habe.


----------



## strignatz (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Moin Moin, welche circle hooks Benutzt ihr? Weil preislich gibt es da ja schon gravierende Unterschiede. 
Habe überlegt die haken mal für ne drop shot montage zu nehmen, da gerade die kleinen barsche oder Zander die Teile oft bis ganz hinten schlucken. 

Gruß strignatz


----------



## uwe Leu (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Hallo bei den Kreishacken nehme ich Gamakatsu die sind so scharf, dass Mann es spürt. Die Qualität ist Super, in Norwegen benutze ich die auch zum Leng angel, muste mich zu Anfang nur beherschen und abwarten können bis der Haken sitzt.
Ich bin gerade in Mommak (Dänemark) das Angeln ist Bescheiden, aber die Rettung ist der Buttlöffel haben heute 8 Schollen auf Löffel und einen Dorsch am System.
Die Ostsee ist einfach noch zu Warm mit 15°C deshalb auch die Appetitlosigkeit der Fische.


----------



## Fördefischer (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Haben vor 2 Wochen mal ein Vergleichsangeln gestartet da ich diesen Buttlöffeln noch nie etwas abgewinnen konnte - nicht das ich denke sie fangen nichts... jedoch sind sie mir schlicht zu teuer und ich behaupte felsenfest ein einfaches Blei erfüllt den selben Zweck. 

Seit eh und je verwende ich eine einfache Laufbleimontage am Anti-Tangle-Boom und dahinter ein etwa 50-60cm langes Vorfach, welches ich im absoluten Zeitlupentempo über den Grund schleife wenn es gezielt auf Platte gehen soll - mein Kollege (seines Zeichens absoluter Trendfolger ^^) fischte die Löffelmontage... Ergebnis nach 6 Stunden Angelzeit: 19 Plattfische in guter Größe auf Laufbleimontage vs. 21 auf Buttlöffel - wenn man nun noch bedenkt dass ich den Grill geregelt habe und ne gute Stunde weniger gefischt habe dann sehe ich weiterhin keinen Grund mir für 5€/Stück diese Löffel zu kaufen  

Imho wird der Fisch durch den aufgewirbelten Sand aufmerksam auf den Köder, was da nun genau den Sand aufwirbelt ist piepegal meiner Erfahrung nach...

Habe ich irgendetwas nicht bedacht oder weitere Vorteile des Löffels unterschlagen? Ich werde jedenfalls weiter mit der guten und günstigen Laufbleimethode angeln denke ich, mein Gefühl wurde an dem Tag jedenfalls deutlich bestärkt ^^

Nachtrag: 
Was ich vergessen hatte, mich stört allein schon die Montage der Löffel da man sie ja "fest" fischt und die Bisse mir so über den Löffel angezeigt werden statt wie bei meiner oben beschriebenen Montage direkt durch die geflochtene Schnur (da Laufblei...)


----------



## Slider17 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

@Fördefischer,
du hast absolut Recht, das der Butti auf die Reize (aufgewühlter Sand) reagiert. Sein Futterneid wird ihm zum Verhängnis.
Aber Du musst keineswegs 5 Euronen berappen, ich selber stelle diese selber her.
Irgendwo gibs von mir da auch nen Thread- Buttlöffel selbstgemacht...
jedem das seine ^^
greetz
Bernd


----------



## magnus12 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*



Fördefischer schrieb:


> Haben vor 2 Wochen mal ein Vergleichsangeln gestartet da ich diesen Buttlöffeln noch nie etwas abgewinnen konnte - nicht das ich denke sie fangen nichts... jedoch sind sie mir schlicht zu teuer und ich behaupte felsenfest ein einfaches Blei erfüllt den selben Zweck.



Ich finde es schade dass nirgens zwischen Blei- und Stahllöffel differenziert wird. Der eine schleift auf dem Grund, der andere steigt auf und versetzt den Wurm in einen verführerischen Tanz. Das ist eine ganz andere Tasse Tee. Mit dem einen kann man auch in sichtigem Wasser passive Fische aktivieren, der andere ist in der Tat ein überteuertes Blei das nur funktioniert wenn die Fische aktiv sind.


----------



## sieveeik (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es bei Butt egal ist, ob man nun einen Blei-Buttlöffel oder ein normales Blei über den Grund poltern lässt. Wenn die "Platten" Hunger haben, kann man wahrscheinlich auch eine alte, zerknüllte Coladose als Bleiersatz dranhängen und man fängt noch immer Butt.
5,-€ habe ich allerdings nicht für meine Buttlöffel ausgegeben, die haben weniger als die Hälfte gekostet.

@lattenputzer: ich mach mal ein Photo. Die Haken sind von der Marke Gamakatsu und waren ziemlich teuer im Angelladen um die Ecke(6 x 4/0 Haken für 3,50 €), was mir für den Test aber egal war.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Hallo sieveeik,

wunderbar, dass Du auch von den Kreishaken überzeugt bist. Find ich prima, dass Du damit Erfolg hattest und Dir zukünftig die ewigen Operationen ersparst.

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*



Fördefischer schrieb:


> Haben vor 2 Wochen mal ein Vergleichsangeln gestartet da ich diesen Buttlöffeln noch nie etwas abgewinnen konnte - nicht das ich denke sie fangen nichts... jedoch sind sie mir schlicht zu teuer und ich behaupte felsenfest ein einfaches Blei erfüllt den selben Zweck.
> 
> Seit eh und je verwende ich eine einfache Laufbleimontage am Anti-Tangle-Boom und dahinter ein etwa 50-60cm langes Vorfach, welches ich im absoluten Zeitlupentempo über den Grund schleife wenn es gezielt auf Platte gehen soll - mein Kollege (seines Zeichens absoluter Trendfolger ^^) fischte die Löffelmontage... Ergebnis nach 6 Stunden Angelzeit: 19 Plattfische in guter Größe auf Laufbleimontage vs. 21 auf Buttlöffel - wenn man nun noch bedenkt dass ich den Grill geregelt habe und ne gute Stunde weniger gefischt habe dann sehe ich weiterhin keinen Grund mir für 5€/Stück diese Löffel zu kaufen
> 
> ...



Hallo Fördefischer, solche Duelle mache ich auch gerne.
#6
Ich hänge meine Buttlöffel auch in einen Boom. Aus dem gleichen Grund,  um direkteren Kontakt zum Haken zu halten. 

Habe mir vor Jahren drei von den Originalen geholt, mal zum ausprobieren, Ihr wisst sicher wie das so is, wenn man im Laden steht.  Fangen auch ihre Fische, ob nun mehr oder weniger, läuft mal so oder so. Pilker, Birnenblei, EffZett oder Buttloffel gehen im Grunde auch.

Aber was definitiv gut läuft, ist eine zweite Mundschnur deren Haken ca. 5 cm vorm Löffel hängt. Ca. 15 cm kurz. Fängt bei mir fast immer mehr als der Nachläufer, den ich meist auch mit 15 cm sehr kurz wähle.

Diese Methode spielt ihre Stärken vom verankerten Boot und wenig Drift aus, wenn aktiv gejiggt. Bei optimal driftendem Boot auf weiteren Sandflachen komme ich mit langen Nachläufern am Birnenblei besser zurecht.

Auf jeden Fall eine spannende Angelei!

Petri, Carsten


----------



## SFVNOR (15. November 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Moin Moin,

 Ich habe ganz vergessen ein Foto von den Haken einzustellen welche ich benutze. Ich persönlich denke dass die Hakengröße 2 für das Angeln vom Boot mit Löffel auf Butt optimal ist. Ich rede natürlich nicht von der Kategorie 'Heilbutt' 

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## Michael_05er (15. November 2014)

*AW: Buttlöffel/ Montage*

Größe 2 oder 2/0? Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, dass es mit Kreishaken funktioniert, ich werde dann auch umsteigen. Hab im Dänemark-Urlaub etwas gebuttlöffelt und mich auch schon über die gierigen Mini-Platten geärgert... Grüße, Michael


----------

